# good night fox hunting!



## hornet22 (Nov 20, 2008)

this is how my friday night went!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow one night?


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Way to put the hurt on em!!!! Did you kill everyone that you saw?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Holly crap man!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

your decemating the population.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what state are you in? I'd die to see that many reds back in ND again. Here their a scarce commodity.

Nice night by the way. 
xdeano


----------



## hornet22 (Nov 20, 2008)

xdeano said:


> what state are you in? I'd die to see that many reds back in ND again. Here their a scarce commodity.
> 
> Nice night by the way.
> xdeano


From PA. Yeah we have alot of 'em here. We won a fox hunt that night. Could've had a couple more.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice! Under artificial or moonlight? Thats more fox in one night than I see here in one year! Dont have em like we did when I was a kid, damn coyotes.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice job!!! Did someone say Guinness book material......  Would imagine thats gonna be hard to beat. In WI theres about a fifty fifty split, good variety, but just 10 years back it was almost 100% fox... going to be a sad day to see it the complete opposite. Man thats better than the best friday night at the bar...... :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice lineup!!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

That is nice!!!!! :beer:


----------



## hornet22 (Nov 20, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Nice! Under artificial or moonlight? Thats more fox in one night than I see here in one year! Dont have em like we did when I was a kid, damn coyotes.


Here in PA we still can use lights.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice job! I actually saw 6 different fox while deer hunting ND this year. I had 1 let me walk from 300 yds up to 50 yds away before he walked away. I wanted to shoot so bad but didn't want to screw up my sit for the night. I think the fox are starting to make a comeback in the NE part of the state.

Once again, awesome job.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

I scored too! Not nearly quantity but this was my first silver fox. I've been after one for 5 years. We have red fox and silver fox (and arctic fox up north), so when they breed we also get crosses. I posted a a picture of my cross in another post but if you will induldge me I'll post it again. Heres the beautiful male I called in yesterday. I set up my electronic call in some scrub in the middle of a DOT sand pit. I sat on one of the sand mounts and turned on the call. 20 SECONDS later this guy bounded from the treeline for the call. I'd set the remote down so I couldnt mute it fast enough. A loud lip squeak stopped him long enough for the shot.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's the cross fox..


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

wow u r cool dude!!! congrats


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hornet....What is your setup? I've never done any night calling but would LOVE TO try. Shotgun? Lights? Any tips are greatly appreciated! Again, WELL DONE !!


----------



## HawgMan (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow! All in one night, I'm impressed!!


----------



## hornet22 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you. We use the night light system, like **** hunters use, w/ the red lense over the light. 
Like to stand in the open, unless snow.... and we use .22 hornet.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

You guys were on fire that night. :******: musta been a load of fun.


----------

